# Canada Rescue-Here is our quilt!!!



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

We made this quilt in 2009 to give to Canada to help raise money for their rescue efforts. The theme was "Four Seasons" and it is currently up for a drawing.

Many of the block makers have asked me many times about this quilt and HERE IT IS! :biggrin1:

I am thrilled to see it again.

Make sure you get in the drawing to win this quilt and the others as well!

(Thank you Leeann for bringing it to my attention)

Click here:http://www.havaneserescue.ca/?q=raffle


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Julie, I just saw it on the HFC site 2 days ago and was about to PM you. Glad to see it there and up for a drawing. It's beautiful! 

Please encourage Canadian Hav rescue everyone! :whoo:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I'd forgotten how adorable it is!*

I've been checking the canadian site regularly myself...how nice to see it up there finally! And looking so incredible adorable!

What a great job you guys did! Go Forum! May this quilt fundraising help lots of dogs!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

:canada::canada:Thanks Julie . It's beautiful. My wife wants it.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh that is such a great quilt! Thank you for posting about it!

Beverly


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Be sure to purchase your tickets for this beautiful quilt.:thumb:


----------

